# New to Snowblowers. New or consider used?



## SnoPro700 (Nov 23, 2014)

New to the world of snowblowers but decided thats its best to stick with Ariens. At first I figured a 24" Compact would do the job but after using my gf's brother in law's 24" Cub Cadet I decided a 28" will be a better fit. So I jumped to the Deluxe lineup and figured the 28+ with the extra motor force is worth the little extra $.

However I am now considering jumping to a 30" Deluxe but im wondering if the 28+ will throw the snow better/further? I browsed Minneapolis Craigslist and came across a couple used units that may be worth considering. What im looking for is alittle insight if these used units are up to par or possibly "better" then a 28+

ST10-28 $600
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/4753663887.html

This is an ST9-28 Will take $1200. Looks like new.
http://duluth.craigslist.org/for/4766528271.html

Deluxe 30 for $1100
http://duluth.craigslist.org/tls/4719376876.html


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi SnoPro
Welcome to the forum. Terms like "Special" and "Deluxe" are used to convince buyers there's a better alternative to the basics. Not generally true. Snow Blowers are more similar than different on the theoretical end, and differ mainly in the quality of materials and added whistles and bells; basic is good. I would strongly suggest you spend a little time learning what makes a snow blower tick before going out and buying one. Good luck. MH


----------



## Hkellogg (Jan 22, 2014)

all sound like a good choice but the 9-28 is way overpriced....


----------



## SnoPro700 (Nov 23, 2014)

motorhead64 said:


> Hi SnoPro
> Welcome to the forum. I would strongly suggest you spend a little time learning what makes a snow blower tick before going out and buying one. Good luck. MH


Thank you. Well I did alittle reading and thats why Im looking at Ariens. As far as what makes them tick are you talking motors?

Im a big fan of Honda but I cant justify the $ for one.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

SnoPro
I was mainly referring to the mechanicals of the drive, impeller, augers, etc. They all work pretty much the same, but the quality of materials used differs greatly. Most engines designed for snow blowers are adequate as long as they are serviced and maintained appropriately. Many people on this forum "re-power" machinery with newer engines when the old ones give out. This is only smart when the "mechanicals" of the original snow blower are solid and worthy of a new power source. MH


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Even with no photos in two of the three Craigslist ads, they *all* look over-priced to me. you can do better! 

(and welcome to the forum!)

SP700, please put a location in your profile..just a city and state is fine.
that will help everyone here determine if prices are decent, and what kind of machine you will probably want/need. Prices can be variable by location, and "best type of snowblower" is _highly_ variable by location!  

Scot


----------



## SnoPro700 (Nov 23, 2014)

motorhead64 said:


> SnoPro
> I was mainly referring to the mechanicals of the drive, impeller, augers, etc. They all work pretty much the same, but the quality of materials used differs greatly. Most engines designed for snow blowers are adequate as long as they are serviced and maintained appropriately. Many people on this forum "re-power" machinery with newer engines when the old ones give out. This is only smart when the "mechanicals" of the original snow blower are solid and worthy of a new power source. MH


I understand. Seems as most brands now are skimping on heavy duty parts.



sscotsman said:


> Even with no photos in two of the three Craigslist ads, they *all* look over-priced to me. you can do better!
> 
> (and welcome to the forum!)
> 
> ...


Scot thats about all there is at this time and I need one pretty soon and im ready to purchase. So buying a new unit is probably the route ill take. 

One thing I've been thinking about as well as is if I would be better off with a tracked blower or are tires still the best bet. My driveway is pretty darn sloped where it meets the road.. but im curious about the maneuverability compared to tires.


----------



## pckeen (Nov 13, 2014)

Good decision. The Deluxe 30 is selling for $1299. The 28 for $1199. At those prices, $1100 for a second hand unit is a little rich.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

My vote is for the tracked one if your driveway is steep. I used to blow out neighbours with my Tracked Craftsman and no problem on a steep up hill. To turn press down on handle bar and they turn great with just the back of track on ground.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

SnoPro700 said:


> New to the world of snowblowers but decided thats its best to stick with Ariens. At first I figured a 24" Compact would do the job but after using my gf's brother in law's 24" Cub Cadet I decided a 28" will be a better fit. So I jumped to the Deluxe lineup and figured the 28+ with the extra motor force is worth the little extra $.
> 
> However I am now considering jumping to a 30" Deluxe but im wondering if the 28+ will throw the snow better/further? I browsed Minneapolis Craigslist and came across a couple used units that may be worth considering. What im looking for is alittle insight if these used units are up to par or possibly "better" then a 28+
> 
> ...


----------



## N. MN Ariens (Nov 12, 2014)

Welcome to the forums. 

Im just outside of Duluth so I'm guessing were in the same relative area.

How much area do you have? Width and length of driveway?

Corner lot or shorter sidewalk or none at all?

Id say buy soon. I know I got mine out of Dennys L&G and they were going like crazy last year. I had to order mine it was 3-4 weeks out. 

Any interest in the SHO models?


----------



## SnoPro700 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hanky said:


> My vote is for the tracked one if your driveway is steep. I used to blow out neighbours with my Tracked Craftsman and no problem on a steep up hill. To turn press down on handle bar and they turn graeat with just the back of track on ground.


The tracked 28 looks very nice but Im still up in the air on tracks. My driveway does have a pretty steep incline for about the first 40 feet.



greatwhitebuffalo said:


> SnoPro700 said:
> 
> 
> > New to the world of snowblowers but decided thats its best to stick with Ariens. At first I figured a 24" Compact would do the job but after using my gf's brother in law's 24" Cub Cadet I decided a 28" will be a better fit. So I jumped to the Deluxe lineup and figured the 28+ with the extra motor force is worth the little extra $.
> ...


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, and I would also add that the heavier tracked machines are also more difficult to maneuver. I know that Ariens offers the auto turn on the tracks, which may aid in this, and I would possibly wait to get an owner of such a machine to get their input.


----------

